# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Supplements/Lighting/Heating for Gray Tree Frogs

## Lulu140098

My Grays are starting to eat crickets and now I'm looking into supplements for them. I'm looking at Josh's Frogs and I'm not sure which kind of supplement they would need. I know I want to get color enhancer for them but other than that I'm at a loss. Can anyone help me out?

Right now they don't have a lighting system, I know they don't need special lighting but I'd like to light up their tank a little. I would only use it maybe at night since there's sunlight next to their tank in the day. What do you guys think I should use? Maybe a nocturnal light?

Also I'm looking into heating pads, I know Grays hibernate and won't need one but it would be nice to keep them warm and have them not hibernate. I was looking at and ExoTerra Rainforest Heatwave pad and it says it heats substrate. Should I go for this one or something else? It shouldn't be too hot since there's thin plastic in the tank (plants, tank cover, cups of water for plants ect.)

Any and all help is appreciated  :Big Grin:  thank you in advance!

----------


## redeyedtreefrog123451

Are they wild or captive if wild they will do fine at room temp but are lazy at day so dont need light

----------


## Lulu140098

They are wild caught

----------


## Tubby0512

I don't use heating light on my Grey's. I just light from my room light. Their temp is always 75-80 all round. and i spray their tank with water and leave them a shallow pool. I gut load my crickets and i also feed him flies and crickets i get from outside. many people say don't do that if they were in the wild thats what they would eat. also i got my grey's as in eggs from my pool so its their natural environment. My grey's don't hibernate. As long as you keep the humidity and temp up you will be fine.

----------



----------


## Lulu140098

Okay thanks!

----------


## Tubby0512

Welcome

----------

